# Update On Our DVC Members Jim & Jean-Sad Update  Post 7



## shoes99

J&J or Jean & Jim Disney Lovers are long time DVC members and members of our DIS community and they are from Pennsylvania.

I called Jim & Jean at their hotel on Wednesday(BWV). I called their PA cell phone. Jean answered and she was at the Orlando Hospital. Jim had a major stroke while on vacation at WDW.
I talked to her a few minutes ago and they are still in FL. They are transporting Jim back to Pennsylvania tomorrow by air ambulance. Jim & Jean's son, daughter-in-law and two grandaughters are with them in WDW.
Please keep them in your prayers. J&J are long time DVC members. They used to go by the handle - Jim&Jean Disney Lovers.
Michele


----------



## jdg345

TY; will do!  Please send our best!


----------



## ont/ohana

We are praying for you J&J.


----------



## Judique

shoes99 said:
			
		

> J&J or Jean & Jim Disney Lovers are long time DVC members and members of our DIS community and they are from Pennsylvania.
> 
> I called Jim & Jean at their hotel on Wednesday(BWV). I called their PA cell phone. Jean answered and she was at the Orlando Hospital. Jim had a major stroke while on vacation at WDW.
> I talked to her a few minutes ago and they are still in FL. They are transporting Jim back to Pennsylvania tomorrow by air ambulance. Jim & Jean's son, daughter-in-law and two grandaughters are with them in WDW.
> Please keep them in your prayers. J&J are long time DVC members. They used to go by the handle - Jim&Jean Disney Lovers.
> Michele



Thanks for posting.  They were also regulars on AOL disney boards.
We'll keep them in our thoughts and let us know how they are coming along, please.


----------



## eliza61

All my thoughts and prayers for a speedy and complete recovery Jim


----------



## zalansky

Prayers for J&J. My Dad had a major stroke 4 years ago and pulled through. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## shoes99

Jean was able to transport Jim home to Pennsylvania on Friday but sadly she lost him around 7PM last night.   She had lots of trouble with the Florida Hospital and she is saddened that Jim was in so much pain at the end. 
No arrangements have been made. 
Michele


----------



## skelooch

Our condolences to Jean and her family.


----------



## LoveMyDVC2

Oh How sad!!! My thoughts and prayers are with the whole family!


----------



## DiznEeyore

I'm so very sorry.  Jean and her family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dean

shoes99 said:
			
		

> Jean was able to transport Jim home to Pennsylvania on Friday but sadly she lost him around 7PM last night.   She had lots of trouble with the Florida Hospital and she is saddened that Jim was in so much pain at the end.
> No arrangements have been made.
> Michele


Our thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## LoveMickey

Our sympathy to the family.


----------



## MiaSRN62

How sad and tragic.....my thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## JerJan

Our Condolonces to the entire family


----------



## wltdsnyfan

So Sad to hear! Thought and prayers for them.


----------



## zalansky

Our prayers are with you Jean.


----------



## ralph Nelson

all our prayers are with you


----------



## mbhoxsie

This is extremely sad..     DW and I wish to pass along our condolences as well..


----------



## MissD

My prayers and condolences as well.


----------



## dvc at last !

Prayers for the family.


----------



## sweetinmaine

Our sympathy to Jean and her family.  They will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buckalew11

My prayers are with Jean and her family. So sad.


----------



## Cruelladeville

How sad!  Our prayers for the family.


----------



## mikayla73

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family


----------



## jakenjess

My prayers and thoughts are with the family.


----------



## Kewz1

I am so sorry to read this.  Prayers for the family.

Kristen


----------



## jimmytammy

Our thoughts and prayers to the whole family.  May God give them peace.


----------



## lizziepooh

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## JaneGapud

Jean, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## SLM

Condolences to Jean and her family.


----------



## DisneyFreaks

How very very sad. My deepest condolences to Jean and her family.


----------



## keys2kingdom

My heart goes out to you Jean.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## TEK224

My thoughts and prayers go out to jean and her family.  

Terri


----------



## JimC

Our deepest sympathies to Jean and her entire family.  We will keep them in our thoughts.


----------



## justloveit

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sammie

Prayers and sympathy to all of the family.


----------



## sue

May God Bless their entire family and give them strength to get through such a difficult time.


----------



## kathleena

So very sorry to hear this.  I didn't know them.  I'll send prayers up for all of the family.


----------



## BEACHCLUBVILLAS

My thoughts are with Jean and her family and friends.  I'm very sorry for their loss.


----------



## MommaluvsDis

I will keep the family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

I'm so sorry for your loss.  May God bless Jim's family in their time of need.


----------



## akghutton

Our thoughts and prayers are with Jean and her family.


----------



## dgaston

My thoughts and prayers are with Jim's family.


----------



## jdg345

We will keep them in our Prayers and thoughts ...


----------



## missymagic

sorry to hear of your loss from your fellow Pennsylvania DVCers


----------



## KarenP99

Jean, I am so sorry for your loss.  
We're thinking about you in this terribly difficult time.


----------



## marymrg

Hugs, prayers and sympathy from our DVC family to yours.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

So sorry... 

Sending prayers to this family and hoping they can return to WDW some day without feeling the sorrow of this tragedy.


----------



## Pocahantas

Jean, I am so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this very sad time.


----------



## lillasmom

Prayers and thoughts for the family.


----------



## Deemarch

Jean, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Holly

So sad.


----------



## Chuck S

Condolences to Jean and her family.


----------



## Deesknee

Thoughts and prayers to all family and loved ones who feel this terrible loss.


----------



## gjw007

Condolences to the family.


----------



## travelbug

Comfort and prayers to the family.


----------



## pbharris4

How awful. Sending a big hug   and condolences their way.


----------



## WithFaith50

Our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## kidsister

I am so sorry for your loss!
Sending big hugs and prayers to you, Jean, and your family.


----------



## wuv tigger

I am praying for God to wrap Jean & her family in His loving care as they prepare themselves to go on without Jim.


----------



## gtrist4life

Sad news to hear, my thoughts and prayers to the grieving family.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

So sorry... My thoughts & prayers for the family.


----------



## cristbaby

So Sorry, thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## Patty3

How very sad.  My deepest sympathy and prayers are with this family.


----------



## spiceycat

so very sorry! prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Lasrnw

Please accept our sincere condolences for your loss. You and in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LisaS

My deepest condolences to Jean and her family.


----------



## patsal

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Chuck S

As is the norm here on the DVC boards, we have left this in Memoriam thread open for a few days to allow folks to express their thoughts and condolences to the family. After that time, the thread is closed and moved to the In Memoriam board.


----------

